# Windows 10 Snipping Tool on Windows 7



## Ahhzz (Jun 6, 2018)

I love the ability to print directly from the Snipping Tool in 10. Has anyone seen any way to move the 10 version back to 7?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 6, 2018)

I don't even know what the snipping tool is, care to explain? I might try to get in the habit of using it ^^


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 6, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I don't even know what the snipping tool is, care to explain? I might try to get in the habit of using it ^^


It's basically a super-powered Screen Shot tool. Lets you take screen shots of specific areas on your screen, either in a rectangular shape, or in free form "draw to outline" type shapes. Useful for setting up directions for some of my older clients, so they have a picture to go with the  "Click the blue scan button" text . Anything past Vista has it, but the 10 version added the ability to print directly from the program, as well as a "Delay" function, so you can do things like bring up menus or use hotkeys, and then screen shot that.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 6, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> It's basically a super-powered Screen Shot tool. Lets you take screen shots of specific areas on your screen, either in a rectangular shape, or in free form "draw to outline" type shapes. Useful for setting up directions for some of my older clients, so they have a picture to go with the  "Click the blue scan button" text . Anything past Vista has it, but the 10 version added the ability to print directly from the program, as well as a "Delay" function, so you can do things like bring up menus or use hotkeys, and then screen shot that.



ah I see, I use Puush for that


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 6, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Lets you take screen shots of specific areas on your screen, either in a rectangular shape, or in free form "draw to outline" type shapes.


And open windows too. 

It is, by far, one of the best free tools ever included in any version of Windows. 

Another thing it lets you do, which I really like, is you can copy and paste the screen shot right into forum posts, like this:






Puush is different. That uses the cloud. The Snipping tool does not.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 6, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> ah I see, I use Puush for that


Ah, but if I'm just taking screen shots to save locally on my computer, or for printing purposes, Puush isn't the best tool


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 6, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...i57j69i60l5.4326j0j9&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Kursah (Jun 6, 2018)

I started using Greenshot instead of Windows Snipping tool, I find it to be far more useful and now I'm so hooked on it, that I use it on any and every system I own or use.

http://getgreenshot.org/downloads/

I'd say give that a try, it has a send to printer option. You can use various commands, and it works so well that I only use the Snip tool if Greenshot hasn't been installed. Works great on 7/8/10, 2008-2016 in my experiences. Give it a try.

Edit: It's free as well.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 6, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> I love the ability to print directly from the Snipping Tool in 10. Has anyone seen any way to move the 10 version back to 7?


What do you mean "back to 7"? AFAIK, 7 was the original iteration of it and Windows 10 improved upon it.

Other options are printkey pro or snagit. but those cost money


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jun 6, 2018)

Kursah said:


> I started using Greenshot instead of Windows Snipping tool, I find it to be far more useful and now I'm so hooked on it, that I use it on any and every system I own or use.



This.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 6, 2018)

I used to use Greenshot years ago and liked it very much back in the day. But I found the Snipping Tool does everything I need so I use it now instead. It has send to printer, send to email recipient, and some basic editing/marking tools that are plenty good for my needs.

Should my needs change, Greenshot would probably be my first choice.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 6, 2018)

Pretty sure the windows7 version printed too, didnt it?

Either way,
  Or take the screenshot, save it, open it with photo viewer ,or paint & print from there. I'm a big  snipping tool user, for years, ive always had it in my taskbar


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 6, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Pretty sure the windows7 version printed too, didnt it?
> 
> Either way,
> Or take the screenshot, save it, open it with photo viewer ,or paint & print from there. I'm a big  snipping tool user, for years, ive always had it in my taskbar


Im looking at it now and it doesnt. Can copy, save, send in an email, use a pen, highlighter, or eraser.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 6, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...i57j69i60l5.4326j0j9&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


less than helpful. I know Windows 7 has a snipping tool. I want to move the Snipping Tool in Windows 10, which has printing capability built in, to a Windows 7 machine. thanks tho.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 6, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> AFAIK, 7 was the original iteration of it...


It came from Vista actually.

EDIT: Spoke too soon. Originally from PowerToy for the Microsoft Tablet PC(circa 2002). Then Experience Pack for Windows XP Tablet PC Edition 2005. Then Vista. I did not know that.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snipping_Tool


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 6, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Im looking at it now and it doesnt. Can copy, save, send in an email, use a pen, highlighter, or eraser.



CNTrL+P doesnt work? Fullscreen snipping tool, then when finished CNTRL+P?

fyi,  tpucapture used to be pretty similar to the snipping tool fwiw


----------



## RevoLand (Jun 6, 2018)

Here is a better alternative: ShareX

I'm actually surprised that it is still not suggested.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 6, 2018)

have you tried to copy it over and run it


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 6, 2018)

All it is is one extra step beyond what is native to windows 10.  Yes, technically it would be easier to have the functionality of print built in to the Windows 7 version, but you  just have to save it ,and right click on it ,and print.

As far as getting the windows 10 version into windows7. I know there was a way to get the old winpaint,  so maybe there's a way to get the snipping tool into 10, I don't know.

*im curious if i could compress, and upload the application to this post? 7zip doesnt seem to be allowed*


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 7, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> have you tried to copy it over and run it


I did try that, it doesn't seem to like it heheh


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 7, 2018)

Ah well never mind then it was a thought seeing as how Win7 already had a version of it I was thinking along the lines of WinME defrag to Win98 sorta thing


----------



## Frick (Jun 7, 2018)

Another vote for Greenshot from me. One of the first things I install on a new machine. Can also upload directly to various image sharing platforms (imgur, photobucket (if anyone still uses that) etc).



Bill_Bright said:


> And open windows too.
> 
> It is, by far, one of the best free tools ever included in any version of Windows.



Personally I find the biggest quality of life thing in Windows 10 is how you can scroll anything without "activating" that window. In Windows 7 you had to use stuff like AlwaysMouseWheel.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 7, 2018)

Snipping tool is my best friend (I know, I'm lonely) TBH.

Being able to hit start/win key and just type snip + hit enter feels great. Not sure why. Also not having to resort to a separate install/3rd party app is bonus. Tried greenshot, not seeing how its better.


----------



## Frick (Jun 7, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Being able to hit start/win key and just type snip + hit enter feels great. Not sure why. Also not having to resort to a separate install/3rd party app is bonus. Tried greenshot, not seeing how its better.



One thing is you can make keyboard shortcuts for the various things you can do. And upload directly to imgur was very nice when I used it that way. And you can define an area and have a shortcut for screenshotting that area. I agree it's not as powerful in relation to the Windows 10 snipping tool but it's definitely way, way more powerful than the ones in previous versions of Windows.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 7, 2018)

I see. Yeah those features don't really do much for me in the usual setting. I can just ctrl+V any snip anywhere, in the exact same way it works for everything else you want to paste.

The only thing it can't do is take a snip of opened dropdown menus and such. The menu will close again upon activating the selection... Does greenshot do that?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 7, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> I see. Yeah those features don't really do much for me in the usual setting. I can just ctrl+V any snip anywhere, in the exact same way it works for everything else you want to paste.
> 
> The only thing it can't do is take a snip of opened dropdown menus and such. The menu will close again upon activating the selection... Does greenshot do that?


the nice thing about Win10 is getting around that limitation with their "delay" button.... hit the delay, bring up the menu, and then you can 'shot that....


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 7, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> the nice thing about Win10 is getting around that limitation with their "delay" button.... hit the delay, bring up the menu, and then you can 'shot that....



 Mind blown. Thanks


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 7, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Mind blown. Thanks



"Any day you learn something is a good day", according to my Dad 

Of course, in my mind, that's about the _only_ nice thing about Win10 heheh


----------

